# Who is not happy with their 3d BG?



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been thinking about building a 3d background for my 125 tank. I would like to hear complaints from people have not been happy with adding it to their tank. One thing I am concerned about is losing the space because my tank is only 18" deep.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

So you are looking for members to talk you out of making one? :-?


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have read a few instances of people pulling them out or selling the tank with it to purchase a new tank to run with out a background.

I just hate to go through all the effort to not be happy with it, because I will have to tear the tank down to install one.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Never done one of those BG's, but this is a good thread. You're exploring all the aspects of this project.
:thumb:


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love 3d backgrounds. I actually just tore my first one out because I got bored with it and the whole tank setup was too hard to clean. So now I'm in the process of installing my new one I just made. I like it much more. Overall, they're alot of work to make but they're well worth it. It turns your tank from an ordinary tank that everyone has into something nobody has. I've made 2 so far and I will definitely make more


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

What was so hard to clean with it and how will you be changing it?


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

well the main problem was the setup. i made the first background to match the lava rock i had. and it was just a pain to try and get around all the lava rocks or take them all out to clean so now im going for a river rock look and ill only have one or two larger rocks along with the background. another reason it was hard to clean was i used cement with pebbles in it so the background was really rough so i couldnt scrub it without it tearing up the sponge and then have a bunch of pieces of the sponge floating around my tank so it ended up with too much algae growing on it and it looked bad. this time i used quickcrete that had no pebbles, just sand so my new one is pretty smooth

heres my thread 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 1022fe332f


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoy mine. Makes the tank unique. I have an 18" deep tank, lost 2-4" in spaces but nothing huge.

Sure I can't completely remodel it, but it wouldn't be hard to amke the tank look completely different with different substrate, more real rocks, different plants, etc...but overall i like it because my tank stands out


----------



## Ansphire (Nov 16, 2006)

I loved my background...

there are two main reasons why people take their backgrounds out, one because it takes away space... my background made my 75g look like a 55..

and the second reason is cus they get tired of the look..

but even if you do you can make it so u can remove it easily..

What I did was i made mine to fit snuggly and then with one rock held it against the back.. so If I wanted to take it out just gotta move the rock and out it came in two pieces.


----------



## ttimothyss (Feb 2, 2010)

I love my 3D backgroung, it was time consuming but it was wort it. It's different, everyone looks at and wonder how did i make it.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I have never even thought about cleaning my BG, the algae just makes it more reallistic IMO. 
If algae were growing out of control a pleco or algae eater could help solve the problem. I think alot of people completely under estimate the bouyancy of styro, making a snug fit and putting a rock in front of it would be a fine recipe for dissaster IMO. They can be alot of work to make but the benefit of a completely unique show tank is well worth the effort. DIY BG is by far my most rewarding DIY project yet. I can't think of any other project that can make as big of an impact on the look of your setup.
















If I had it to do all over again I wouldn't even think twice and just go for it.


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

I took mine out. I wanted the space for the fish to swimm around. But I have a small tank 46 Gallon bowfront.


----------



## vincomgo (Sep 30, 2010)

Omy how happy I am if I have one=.= This looks lovely the it makes the room becomes cool=.=


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

I love the look of mine and purposely made it thin(its around 3/4 average thickness and only 2 inches at its thickest to hide filter tubing) to avoid the issue of lost space.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but from all the pictures I have seen of DIY background it must be very hard to make a good and natural looking BG.

Not to sound like a total asshat, but man 90 out of 100 DIY backgrounds I have seen online looks like a punishment rather then a improvement. But it's all in the eye of the beholder I guess, but the main reason why I never made a DIY background for any of my tanks. I have made a few DIY rock formations for reptile cages and fully honest I never really been satisfied with them either.

This is my best result, Rock waterfall and rock formation in a cage with a 150 g pond.









There is a few tho, who really understand how to make some awsome background, so if your skilled like that go for it! If not, save your time and save up a bit of cash and buy one!


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

i am in no way artistic but i just finished my second bg and i really like it


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi, I have made a few and you can make just about any design you want, try to make it blend in with other real rocks of the same shape and colour. Here is another one to look at.





Cheers.


----------



## vincomgo (Sep 30, 2010)

wow it looks like an art:x I'm so addicted to it=.=


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

I like mine and would do it again, BUT...I used cement on it, next time I would like to use drylok. The cement can flake off easily, so over time I imagine I will have to replace it. I like the look of the background, it's really easy to make and gets lots of compliments.


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Has anyone made their BG thinner towards the two ends? So the BG is only wide in the center or atleast not covering any of the side glass. One thing I do not really like is seeing half the BG in the sides of the tank. Where my tank is located i tend to look at least one end of the a lot.


----------



## some_rocks (Oct 5, 2010)

mine is wonderful. The fish love it. people come over and comment on it all the time. I decided to put only one layer of 2" styro on the back. i then siliconed pieces on it that were coming out into the tank. Then i carved around the pieces that were siliconed on the back to give it more texture. This gave the fish more things to swim around and in but took up less volume than if i had made two or three layers of 2" and then carved it out. the hardest part for me was putting the cement on it because i made mine on a 100 gallon and it took forever.


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the idea of DIY backgrounds it realy personalizes a tank. There are many great looking rockwork backgrounds out there. You can make it look like smooth river rocks, slate structures, rought cut lava rocks, or just a smooth rock wall with tree roots or stumps, these are just a few suggestions but it's all up to your own imagination. Depending on the type of fish you keep could influence you also.
Here is a youtube video of my first attempt on a 3ft DIY background, I learned heaps from this and now make lots of different types for friends for aquariums and reptile enclosures. I enjoy creating them and seeing the end result.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*One thing I am concerned about is losing the space because my tank is only 18" deep.*

http://www.designsbynature.net/products ... mline-bgs/

Not DIY all the way, but a pretty decent backround at a good price.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Good link!


----------

